# Latex gloves for bands



## Charles

I just shot a respectable 351.8 fps using 1/4 inch steel on a boo shooter ... with bands that were cut from a latex glove.



You will find the post in the Speed Freaks thread.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19722-speed-freaks-ssf-300-club/page-28

But I also wanted to demonstrate that those bands are not all that wimpy. They will propel heavier ammo at quite respectable velocities. I managed to shoot a 130 grain lead ball at 198.6 fps, which yields 11.39 fpe. Now that's not too bad at all. In the video below I was using that same tiny pouch I used for the Speed Freaks shoot, and it really was too small for that ammo. So I had trouble getting a decent release and got quite a few misfires. But with a normal pouch, these bands could easily handle some pretty decent weight ammo.






Just an idea to keep in mind if you find yourself short of fancier band material ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben!

When I wad a kid, used to cut the sleeve of gloves, (usually mums dish washing gloves lol) into sections to make rings, that I'd chain into a band set.. I actually preferred these to rubber bands... I never tried a taper style set though, could be a project for a rainy day...
Good results there Charles!...


----------



## bigron

ideas like that could keep you from being hungry one day great idea mr charles :twocents:


----------



## Charles

Hey Ben,

I recall you saying that ... I bet you were popular (NOT!). I may have to give that a try. One could vary the width of the bands to get a tapered effect in the chain.

Cheers ..... Charles



bullseyeben! said:


> When I wad a kid, used to cut the sleeve of gloves, (usually mums dish washing gloves lol) into sections to make rings, that I'd chain into a band set.. I actually preferred these to rubber bands... I never tried a taper style set though, could be a project for a rainy day...
> Good results there Charles!...


----------



## Charles

Thanks! It is always fun to try something new.

Cheers ...... Charles



bigron said:


> ideas like that could keep you from being hungry one day great idea mr charles :twocents:


----------



## NightKnight

Amazing results Charles! Good job!


----------



## FWV2

I never would of thought to try them. I have big hands and can never get them on with out them tearing. lol.


----------



## Plinker

This is great! What would you say of their durability Charles? I'd imagine it isn't that good, unfortunately.


----------



## Charles

NightKnight said:


> Amazing results Charles! Good job!


Thanks, Aaron. I thought these things were pretty amazing too!



FWV2 said:


> I never would of thought to try them. I have big hands and can never get them on with out them tearing. lol.


Of course they come in various sizes, but I well understand your problem. Their thinness is part of the reason they are so fast.



Plinker said:


> This is great! What would you say of their durability Charles? I'd imagine it isn't that good, unfortunately.


Certainly you have hit on the major drawback. These bands do not have great durability because they are so thin. But as noted, that thinness is also why they are so fast. I fired about 30 shots, all at pretty well maximum draw, and I note that one of he bands is starting to tear at the pouch tie. In an emergency, they would be all right for hunting, but your should no doubt carry and extra band set when doing so. If not drawing to maximum, I have no idea how long they would last.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## halbart

Very interesting. What was your draw length on these Charles?


----------



## Charles

halbart said:


> Very interesting. What was your draw length on these Charles?


I was drawing about 50 inches or so. So the bands were about at max. No doubt that contributed heavily to the short band life. Of course I was trying for maximum velocity. With a shorter draw, the bands would last much longer.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Flatband

Oh yeah Charles,as you verified, they work well! Great alternate source of rubber for people in countries where sheeting is a problem. Flatband


----------

